# How much exercise do you get?



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

This was today...







Cut the entire back 40 with push mower 😎


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

Quite a bit.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

nt5000 said:


> Quite a bit.


Awesome as I enjoyed running at one time. Now its walk the dog and yard work for me


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Lift weights 5 days a week and started crossfit 3 times a week. Did 1 hour of legs then a crossfit class this AM my lower body is beat.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm moving all day at work. Then chasing kids at home. Working in lawn and around home. If none of that counts then I get zero exercise.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I'm moving all day at work. Then chasing kids at home. Working in lawn and around home. If none of that counts then I get zero exercise.


Trust me that counts and it's how I get my steps in 😎


----------



## zenmower (Jul 22, 2018)

I do about 2hrs/day, 5 days/week.

It is about a 50% split of cardio and weights.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Not enough! The company I work for had a cookout/softball/cornhole event this weekend. After 11 innings of softball my right shoulder and thighs have been more sore than they should be. I mean I haven't even hit 30 yet, I can't imagine what those 50 year old guys are feeling like.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I run my tv remote for 6 hours a day and its exhausting.


----------



## knomore (Jul 23, 2018)

None. I'm working on my dad bod.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Lasy July after having some issues I went and had checked out, and I ended up needing a heart cath at 45. Luckily I didn't need a stint even though 2 arteries were bordering on 30% build up.

So almost 11 months of no food from anywhere that has a drive through. No "belly washers" aka "co-colas" or "pop" for you folks up north, or sweet tea, or any caffeine. I walk the Lake Murray Dam 4 times a week at 6 am with friends having similar issues. 8,000 steps and 3.5 miles. Plus I get a ton of steps in the yard walking behind the ole McLane.

My tryglicerides were over 200 and cholesterol of 170. They were down to about 100 by November. Of course the Staten I take does some work, but I'd like to think the diet and exercise help too.

Here's what I mean by where we walk.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

JRS 9572 said:


> Lasy July after having some issues I went and had checked out, and I ended up needing a heart cath at 45. Luckily I didn't need a stint even though 2 arteries were bordering on 30% build up.
> 
> So almost 11 months of no food from anywhere that has a drive through. No "belly washers" aka "co-colas" or "pop" for you folks up north, or sweet tea, or any caffeine. I walk the Lake Murray Dam 4 times a week at 6 am with friends having similar issues. 8,000 steps and 3.5 miles. Plus I get a ton of steps in the yard walking behind the ole McLane.
> 
> ...


Big CONGRATS on overcoming the health issues and sticking with it!!


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@ctrav Much appreciated. Got to do everything I can to be there for my teenage son, my wife, and hopefully the grandkids to come.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Workout 5X per week on my NordicTrack Ski machine for 30 min at a time, azz kicker.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I used to run 3x a week and lift 3x a week but I suspect anhedonia has hit me hard this spring and I fell out of it. I used to get cranky if something prevented me from running or lifting on a day but now it doesn't bother me so much.

I definitely need to get back into it. I'm hoping once it cools down in then next few weeks (we've been back into the 90s again) I'll get back into running. In the meantime I've been making sure I've been meeting my step goal daily and I'm on streak day 28 today. I'm hoping to make it 30 days and then the full month of September. My last streak record on Garmin was 11 days. If I get home and I haven't met my goal for the day, then I take one of the dogs out for a nice long walk and we work on loose leash walking.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Started Keto a little over a year ago and lost about 40 lbs. Just had bloodwork, a physical, and a colonoscopy with a clean bill of health. I do a brisk 45 minute mow every two days, hit the driving range for 30 minutes between mows weekdays, play 18 holes on Sunday mornings weather permitting, and ride my recumbent trike about an hour every night. I also have a Hobie pedal kayak I use for crappie fishing whenever possible. So that's all the fun exercise. The un-fun are the stretches, pushups, and core exercises I make myself do in the morning and before bed. I hope to drop another 15 lbs of fat over the next year and get back to my college weight. So I'll probably step up the exercise and add weights eventually. I don't want to cut any calories and lose muscle mass.


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

I have a home gym and workout 3-4x's a week. you guys think lawn care is an expensive black hole of a hobby. Look into building a home gym haha I just have the bare necessities and that was expensive enough


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

DonInTheLawn said:


> . . . you guys think lawn care is an expensive black hole of a hobby. Look into building a home gym . . .


Isn't it amazing? I can't keep up with how many hobbies turn into absolute bottomless pits. But, it usually makes for a fun adventure during the descent!


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> DonInTheLawn said:
> 
> 
> > . . . you guys think lawn care is an expensive black hole of a hobby. Look into building a home gym . . .
> ...


ya haha it's always something. At least most home gym additions are so ridiculously expensive, I don't even bother looking anymore


----------

